# Exploding Puzzle Cubes



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

So what's got all the schadenfreude of seeing someone falling down the up escalator but without the guilt of the potential for serious injury?  Watching people's Rubik's Cubes or similar 3D twist puzzles explode while they're trying to solve them.

Maybe I'm just too much of a cube geek myself.

[yt]8I7QcIooLgI[/yt]

[yt]mKk_JmMpBqw[/yt]

[yt]qt8zMZ8V148[/yt]

[yt]meK9AJYvS_4[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 29, 2011)

I never liked Rubik cubes.
So this thread makes me kind of happy.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 29, 2011)

I must admit I was hoping for pyrotechnics. I wonder how warm those cubes get due to friction...


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I must admit I was hoping for pyrotechnics. I wonder how warm those cubes get due to friction...



Not sure anyone's filmed such a pyrotechnic thing.

The plastic they're made from is too cheap to really get warm from friction.  They tend to snap first or, if the cube gets misaligned (the result for virtually every cube explosion), pieces just pop out from being jammed.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahaha that's what you get for wasting so much time learning a stupid toy.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 29, 2011)

Great, now I can't stop thinking about how to modify a cube to burst into flames if it's spun too fast. My building is going to smoldering pile of ashes within a week.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Great, now I can't stop thinking about how to modify a cube to burst into flames if it's spun too fast. My building is going to smoldering pile of ashes within a week.



Go Mythbusters on it!  Design a clamp to hold down the top two layers of a Rubik's Cube, pop the cap off the bottom side's center cubie, and clamp it to a 25,000 RPM table router!


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Hahaha, I love seeing Rubix nerds fail.

Ariel is now my favorite for the day.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank fuck I'm crap at rubiks cubes.


----------

